# TigerKnight's Athens Celebration Lawn Journal



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

My wife and I purchased a house in Athens, GA and having a complete lawn renovation done.

When the home was built (circa 2008), the contractor installed 419 in the front and around the edge of the house. The backyard was a mix of some 419, common Bermuda, centipede, and weeds. There was also a lot of debris such as large rocks and bricks around the yard. From years of lawn "neglect" the 419 died off as it was not taken care of and trees were not pruned. This led to a lot of erosion and rough microtopography around the lawn.

A few weeks ago, a non-selective herbicide was sprayed. I started doing a good amount of tree pruning as well.

Photos below of the back-yard.









Next week, the arborists are coming to remove six trees and grind stumps down to 6-in below grade.

Also, next week the landscaper is coming to install irrigation, bring in top soil, grade, and install 13,000 ft2 of Celebration Bermuda. At the same time, we are having an extension added to our driveway and back patio.

I will continue to post pictures as the process unfolds!


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

Mid-week update. Several trees down, some stumps ground out,, irrigation going in, and new concrete poured!


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Following, this looks fun.


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

8/31 update.

Since this project began, we had a medical emergency with my 3-week old daughter. Unfortunately, she passed away very unexpectedly. She was a very healthy baby and this came as a complete shock.

We will be re-designing some parts of the landscape to build a butterfly garden in her memory. We are also planning to donate to the State Botanical Gardens of Georgia and set aside space there to spread her ashes and name in her memory.

You can read a brief version of our story here: https://bit.ly/3ztkyqa


----------



## kmbell3837 (Mar 17, 2021)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Thoughts and prayers to your family.


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We have our first baby boy coming in November and I can't even begin to imagine what your going through. A butterfly garden sounds like a beautiful way to remember her. You and your family will be in my thought and prayers.


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

Shed was installed yesterday, irrigation heads went in, and the front landscaping plants were taken out. Good progress!

I ordered the shed from TuffShed - highly recommend if you are in the market.


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

The back yard was cultivated and ran over with a harley rake. Spread 5 yd3 and 1.5 tons of pea gravel for the play set area and fire pit (still 1.5 tons of pea gravel to go!).

Things are really starting to take shape!

And a shout out to @Redtwin for helping me out on some items! It is a great community we have here.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

@TigerKnight Man thats tough brother. My sincere heartfelt condolences to you and your family. God bless you guys.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Project is coming along nicely!! Looking forward to seeing the final results and I love my celebration Bermuda!

Sincere condolences for the loss of your child. I cannot even begin to imagine what you and your family are going through. You guys will be in our thoughts and prayers &#128591;&#127995;


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

Thank you all for the kind words. It has been a difficult time for my family. I am sure everyone can relate, but I find working in the yard a time to reflect - almost therapeutic-like.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

I don't know that I can say anything impactful but to say I am deeply sorry for you and your family's loss. I hope the good Lord, your family, and friends can give you comfort and support through the difficult days to come. You're right about the yard being good therapy. The signature below is a true statement. My frustrations are spent in working on my yard. It's a fantastic outlet.

God Bless you guys.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Excited to see this project move along. It's cool to watch from a clean slate!


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

Thank you all for the kind words.

So the Celebration is in! And we are getting some great rain here in Athens for new sod.

I put down Carbon Pro G in the back yard before the rain started last night. I will also be applying some RGS and GreenePOP to spoon feed a little N since we are late in the season.

Below are some pictures. I will get some better ones up once the rain heads out and can move around the yard easier. The pictures were taken before the final sod cut-in, filling spots along the patio, and pine straw going down.

Our next step is to get some Encore Azaleas planted in the front lawn garden beds and power wash the concrete.

23 pallets total.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Wow! That's looking great!!!


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

OK - so it has been some time since I updated the lawn journal.

Sept. 22, 2021





Sept. 30, 2021
Brought the height of cut down to 1 in with the rotary





Oct. 3, 2021



Oct. 11, 2022


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

Did a lot of planting on the hill. We can see this area from the kitchen breakfast nook window.

This the butterfly garden area. Azaleas, roses, and many native perennials. I think we planted about 3-4 dozen plants.


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

The bench and pink dogwood were planted at the Georgia Botanical Gardens in memory of my 3-week old daughter who passed away earlier August 2021.

We also put in the same species dogwood in our backyard. It has struggled a bit since translating due to the damn deer. I put a cage around it and it has recovered nicely.

Oct. 17, 2021


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

And it went 100% dormant by Nov. 24. It was probably dormant earlier, I just did not document it with a photo.

You can see frost in this image.


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

and then snow Jan. 22, 2022


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

Courtest rotary mow to clean up sticks/leaves.
Feb. 26, 2022


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

Scalp to 0.5 in.

March 6, 2022

What a job! A few dozen refuse bags were filled.


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

We had a late March cold snap with lows in the low 20s.

Maintaining at 0.5 in hoc. Getting some new plants put in along the fence line.

April 2, 2022.





And found a sliced flexible irrigation line I hit when tilling the hill. A simple fix, but it had been this way for months and somehow, I never noticed!


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

April 9, 2022

Attacking POA! I did not put a pre-M down in the Fall due to the sod being new. Got a little heavy-handed with the amount of marking dye!



April 10, 2022

Put in a small garden. I have plans to add more but am starting small first. Trying out some strawberries, cucumber, bell pepper, lettuce, and a few tomato varieties.


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

April 18, 2022

The weather has started to warm up into the 70s and a few days of the low 80s.





The area next to the shed and a few other high traffic areas are slower to fill in.


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

April 23, 2022

Increased the hoc to 0.65 in. I will keep this hoc until the lawn is aerated and sanded in July.





Adding a bit of sand/compost mix to some compacted areas. The Lawn Butler hand aerator really does a great job for small areas like this.


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

I was away for most of this week, and the lawn really needed cut since adding a bit of sand.

I ran over the lawn at 1 in with the rotary for a general clean-up and then did a double pass at 0.65 in with the GM1000.

The lawn has really started to take off over the last 2-3 weeks.







Realizing I don't take pictures of the front yard very often. I cut the front yard with the rotary due to the steep slope.

Almost time for PGR. I am thinking of starting at 0.1 oz / K. Thoughts with those that have Celebration?


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

TigerKnight said:


> Almost time for PGR. I am thinking of starting at 0.1 oz / K. Thoughts with those that have Celebration?


When I sprayed for the first time last year I started at .18 fl oz / K

I'll probably start there again this year and bump up.

Goodluck, looking forward to watching your progress, i've really enjoyed my celebration.


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

@monsonman Thanks for the info! How high of a rate did you end up with the PGR after the initial 0.18 fl oz application?


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

TigerKnight said:


> @monsonman Thanks for the info! How high of a rate did you end up with the PGR after the initial 0.18 fl oz application?


I bumped to .2 fl oz but will likely go higher this year, but not sure what that will be (at least .25 unless I get some bronzing). Most reading shows me that celebration is more sensitive to PGR than other hybrids, however the greenskeeper at my course puts it down heavy with good success.


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

Good deal. Let's stay in touch and see how our celebration reacts to these rates.


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

Performed the first-weekday mow of the season. I cut on Sunday, 5/1, and then this morning. I was surprised at the growth in 2 days. Almost time for PGR! Trying out the single/double stripes.

I have a little black slime mold, but I hope it will resolve over the next few days.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

The celebration's looking good! It's about time for seed heads to start popping for you. I'd love to know if it's just around here or if everyone's does it every year.

I also have been using T-Nex at .175 oz/1000 with no issues.


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

Thanks. OH YES - seed heads are everywhere. They are super annoying and throw off the look of the entire lawn. I hope they only last a few weeks.


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

I am mowing every 2 days - almost time for PGR.

I applied propiconazole14.3 at 0.5 oz / k as I am noticing signs of dollar spot.

I also split a single irrigation zone into two. My right front yard and side yard were on the same zone, but the right front area needs more watering time than the side of the house.

The front yard, cut at 1 3/8 in, is growing like crazy. The slope is too much for the greensmower to take on.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Man I wish I had all those trees at my house. Hope all is well with you and your family brother and the butterfly garden is an awesome touch.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

@TigerKnight the lawn and the landscaping look absolutely beautiful!

How do you like the look with the rotary cut? I am on a corner lot and have a 360 feet drainage ditch, so I don't think I'll ever go reel. I'm getting ready to sprig celebration in a couple weeks!


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

@Chadwicktr Thank you!

I really like the rotary cut Celebration. I rotary cut the entire lawn last year after it was sodded. I mow it around 1 to 1 3/8 inch. I like the look of it for the front, but the back I keep around 5/8 inch for the kids to play on, etc.

Good luck with the sprig project!


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

Quick update. The lawn has been doing good considering the lack of rain. I am irrigating, but I am working on fine tuning the coverage.

The lawn is getting aerated and sanded in early July. I can't wait as I think this will help my weak spots of hard compaction.

Here is the lawn yesterday cut at 0.65 in. I put down 0.2 oz Bifen IT last week along with 0.5 lb N / K of 46-0-0 in split apps. I scalped to 0.5 in after Memorial Day as the lawn got away from me.


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

Just got back from being out of town for about 3 weeks. Cutting with the rotary right now at just over 1".

I am scalping down to ~0.5 in this weekend and then Tuesday (July 12) the lawn is getting aerated and sanded.



For fun, I am seeing how fast the Celebration speads... it is crazy. The left side of the lawn was loaded with weeds and now its filling in.


----------

